# Shouldn't the GBA releases page be taken down by now?



## The rate of noth (Sep 29, 2008)

Lets face it, it's incredibly unlikely that there will be another release at all. It would save great ammonts of memory.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 29, 2008)

It might be an idea to remove it from the frontpage, but removing everything would, of course, be stupid.

By the way, we can probably expect some more releases. Even the GBC, GB, NES etc. get some new releases occasionally.


----------



## arctic_flame (Sep 29, 2008)

You can turn it off yourself.


----------



## The rate of noth (Sep 29, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> It might be an idea to remove it from the frontpage, but removing everything would, of course, be stupid.
> 
> By the way, we can probably expect some more releases. Even the GBC, GB, NES etc. get some new releases occasionally.


----------



## Sstew (Sep 29, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> It might be an idea to remove it from the frontpage, but removing everything would, of course, be stupid.
> 
> By the way, we can probably expect some more releases. Even the GBC, GB, NES etc. get some new releases occasionally.



Did you just say the NES gets new releases... O_0


----------



## Whizz (Sep 29, 2008)

Sure, just last year a Sudoku game for the NES was released on an actual NES cart, it's likely that is has been dumped.


----------



## weiff (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, like whizz said, there are games released for older systems.  Just not very often and they are usually difficult to find unless you order them directly.  I remember a little uproar last year when the Dreamcast got a new game, most of that was because Sega is just a software company now... but hey, software for their old system.  


Anyway.......


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2008)

Even the Atari 2600 gets new carts occasionally, but I do reckon that the GBA releases should at least be at the bottom.

Perhaps we could have a "GBAtemp Recommends", where once a month we'll poll 5 games and the winner features on the front page in place of the last official release.  Maybe get some lesser known games played more.

I'd hate to see the GBA part gone as that little handheld is what made this forum, its part of GBAtemps heritage.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 29, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> You can turn it off yourself.
> That wouldn't decrease any server load, and that is, in my opinion, the best reason to remove it.
> QUOTE(Hadrian @ Sep 29 2008, 08:40 PM) Even the Atari 2600 gets new carts occasionally, but I do reckon that the GBA releases should at least be at the bottom.
> 
> ...


There should always be an option to turn it on again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




By the way, the GBAtemp Recommends sounds good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 We just need somebody with enough time


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 29, 2008)

Maikel Steneker said:
			
		

> By the way, the GBAtemp Recommends sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well its no problem thinking up 5 games every month and doing a little write up.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

NO.


----------



## Trolly (Sep 29, 2008)

Yeah, I was just thinking that, or at least just for the front page. It seems pointless having it above Wii games as well, at least move it below those.
I loved the GBA as much as anyone, but it's pointless keeping it on the front.


----------



## JPH (Sep 29, 2008)

No, GBA Release section doesn't take up much space.
The list and useful and pertinent to the website.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm all for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If you'd do it, you'd already have one reader 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Seriously, I think a lot of people would like this. There are a lot of people who never had a GBA. They buy a Slot-2 card now, and don't have a clue what to play. I'm not one of those people, but it would still be nice to find some new classics.

By the way, it would probably be a good idea to have different categories. For example, on RPG, one platformer, one TBS, one Puzzle-game and one Action-game.


----------



## Banger (Sep 29, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am for it and if any help was needed with it I would be willing to give some of my free time to help.


----------



## The Worst (Sep 29, 2008)

it should be a "this day in history type of deal"


----------



## Banger (Sep 29, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> it should be a "this day in history type of deal"



I think that should be its own thing.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 29, 2008)

Things are in the works with the display of the portal, but not immediately.


----------



## enarky (Sep 29, 2008)

Sstew said:
			
		

> Maikel Steneker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And don't forget the odd HK Pirate ROMs every now and then. Google for "ShenZhen Nanjing Technology", for example.


----------



## Whizz (Sep 29, 2008)

It's good to see that long after the console has died, pirates and hobbyists manage resurrect it every now and then.

I would like it if the GBA section on the homepage would display random roms or like Hadrian suggested GBAtemp Recommends


----------



## The rate of noth (Sep 29, 2008)

Lets face it, it's incredibly unlikely that there will be another release at all. It would save great ammonts of memory.


----------



## banjomike (Sep 29, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> You can turn it off yourself.



Where is the option for that?


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

banjomike said:
			
		

> arctic_flame said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go--- *My Controls* -> *Edit Profile Information* -> and then find *Portal display: what subjects do you want to see on the portal? In which order?* write in which order you want your homepage to be displayed..


----------



## banjomike (Sep 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> banjomike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, I had found that and it has "Portal display: what subjects do you want to see on the portal? In which order?: General, Homebrew, NDS, GBA, Wii".
but I can't see any option to edit it.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 29, 2008)

Right of that is a little window where you should write down what would you like to see, and in which order..

Example, I have: NDS, General, Homebrew

And I have only that three segments on the main page..

EDIT: YOu shouldn't edit it, but write down what would you like  to see, just right from  that..


----------



## banjomike (Sep 29, 2008)

Toni Plutonij said:
			
		

> Right of that is a little window where you should write down what would you like to see, and in which order..
> 
> Example, I have: NDS, General, Homebrew
> 
> ...




If I go to My Controls -> Edit Profile Information there is nothing about Portal display at all.  The only place I have Portal display: what subjects  etc is when I click on my name at the top of the page.  The Portal display appears in the left hand panel with nothing at all to the right of it.  I I click on view classic-style profile page I get Portal display under additional information, still not editable/write-overable.

I've logged out and back in.  I'm using the 'new portal'


----------



## banjomike (Sep 29, 2008)

Ok, problem solved.  Different skins give you a different set of options.

Geez, I need some alcohol.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah,  sorry, I completely forgot that you could be using different skin..
I'm glad you got it now..


----------



## DrKupo (Sep 30, 2008)

I also agree that the whole thing should be removed.


----------



## The rate of noth (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah...I was unaware of these kinds of things happening. However I do like the idea of "GBAtemp recomends". We could use the data from the GBA essentials thread.


----------

